# TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress Error code 0x8004800B help



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2010)

i installed TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress (Version 4.7.8.390) and i keep getting this error after the program starts when push a bottom for new project, or batch or anything.

TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress Cannot find the class. (error codec 0x8004800B)







it's annoying me, bcs not even Badaboom supports GTX460 cards yet, and i have tried the newest version of MediaCoder NT CUDA Edition it just gives me this:

[JavaScript Application] CUDA is not supported on current system. Please download and use non-Cuda version.






bcs the GTX460 GPU is not supported. Graphic Card Support List

but that was a little side kick i hope somebody know how to fix either Badaboom or TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress (hopefully last one) so i can use my gfx to encode with instead of my i3-540 cpu ^^;

i use driver 260.99 for my MSI N460GTX HAWK and i don't have issues in games and other applications.


----------



## muffltuff (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi !!

Up until a week ago the MediaCoder NT worked pretty good whith my GTX 460. But now I have the same problem.

Try to use Freemake Video Converter. It also uses CUDA.

Greets


----------



## muffltuff (Dec 17, 2010)

Or... try to change your system date to November 20 2010. Media Coder NT should work then.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 18, 2010)

hi muffltuff there is a new version of TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress it's the same build but it supports GTX460 cards ^^

but i will try out Freemake Video Converter, thx for the advice.


----------

